# Do landlords allow Hedgies?



## michellemorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

I currently live in a duplex where pets are allowed, but this summer I will be moving into an apartment, and a few places I've seen say "No cats or dogs allowed" 

Does anyone live in an apartment (or know someone who does) and is permitted to have their hedgie with them? If so, did you have to make any sort of deal or bargain with the landlord?

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17103&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=hedgie+apartment discusses this issue a bit.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

It depends on the landlords for each place. Most of the time if you ask them directly, they'l tell you whether they allow small animals as pets. Though most of the time they dont even know what a hedgehog is and assume they are rodents. And most places wont allow hamsters or mice because they fear an escape or infestation. If you explain that a hedgehog is NOT a rodent, and that you have him in a secure cage with no chance of escape, maybe they will allow you to keep him. If not, consider a different apartment or rehoming your hedgie if it comes to having no other choice.


----------



## michellemorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys  I'd like to avoid having to rehome my hedgie so let's hope i'll be allowed! 
*crosses fingers* I emailed the landlord asking about his pet policy, so we'll see


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Tell them that it is a "caged" animal. That made the difference for us. It was a stretch of the truth, because we do let our hedgies roam, but for the most they are "caged". 

Good Luck!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, I live in a rented apartment and I asked my landlord if having my hedgehog would be a problem. He was fine with it and I didn't need to bargain.

The only advice I can give really is to reassure them that you keep them clean and it doesn't run around on its own unsupervised. My landlord was more concerned about there being any damage to his property.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

i would look into it before hand. ask the landlord of the new place specifically, you dont want to move in and then find out you have to get rid of your hedgie or be evicted.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

My landlord allows everything but dogs - cats and exotics are fine. Not sure why with the dog thing. Maybe they are worried someone will have a yappy dog who annoys the other tenants? It is a pretty small building. I agree with everyone else; ask landlords ahead of time and make sure you explain what a hedgie is. Perhaps bring some photos of the cage set-up. You might have to pay a damage deposit for having a pet, but I think that depends on the animal and landlord.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Our apartment complex allows anything in a cage without having to pay rent for them. They allow dogs and cats though with deposit.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> My landlord allows everything but dogs . . .


Dogs often cause a lot more problems because they are in charge, not their owners. They can be very destructive. Even good ones can add a lot of wear and tear. I would not allow dogs.

No offense to the good, responsible dog owners, but the ratio of inconsiderate/unfit dog owners to good ones is, in my observation, pretty darn high.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, like everyone said it depends. I've been looking for a place next semester and when I ask people through email they say no. I have a feeling they don't really know what a hedgehog is. But then I asked the two people I toured apartments for the other day and they don't mind at all. People are touchy with animals. It's been a bit difficult finding a place that will let me have her since I'm currently sneaking her in my apartment through my school, which like all school don't allow anything other than fish.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

About the dogs... my complex has a really strict breed requirement, and weight requirements (2nd and 3rd floors -- 35 lbs, 1st 75 lbs). If you can't prove that the dog doesn't have the banned breeds in them, then you cant have them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

see the wieght requirement makes sense because who wants a saint bernard runnin around above them it would be noisy. 

however i actually have found the smaller dogs are worse because alot of people dont train there small dogs. drives me nuts. lol


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently just went through this when I got my new place. I asked the landlord face to face about the pet policy and informed him I had a dog and a hedgehog. I made sure to have my iPhone handy with tons of pictures of the cage set up, Einstein, and a video of just how quiet he is... Not that it really matters, it's a house, but my previous townhouse I had to prove that they aren't screaming their head off everyday :lol: 

I found that the more comfortable and confident you are in assuring that you'll be a responsible pet owner in your new place can make the world of difference. Don't take no for an answer and rehome your hedgie, just simply walk away if they are adamant about not wanting a hedgie living there.

If anything else... I don't think you'd have a problem hiding a hedgehog as they are so quiet and most stay in their cage except when supervised.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

We went with our new apartment a month ago. The reason for going with this place, is because they allow two dogs/cats. I have a Min Pin and a Chihuahua, I have had both for a long time, and I put a lot of money into them..so I did not want to re-home them. 

We also asked if hedgehogs were allowed and this place said yes. MANY others did not know what they were, and said NO just for that reason. This place considers them "caged" animals.

There are also weight limits on the dogs, of 30lb max...but German Shepards, Boxers, and Great Danes...all weigh more than that. There are people here with those breeds. I think their main concern is aggressive breeds that are not allowed. Our apartment also has a very strict no dog barking policy..which to say the least is very difficult with our Min Pin. 

If you have time look around, then I would do so. Also be honest about the hog. I have heard of things ending badly for those that hide or lie to landlords.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I was nervous to ask my landlady. I didnt even have to explain. She said YES instantly and said a couple neighbors had one. She wasn't worried at all and said that she wanted to see him after I adopted him (Which is tomorrow. WEEEE!)


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

I live in a rather expensive "uppity" apartment and if you have a dog or cat there is a $300 non-refundable deposit plus $200 refundable. Knowing this, I just emailed the office a question stating I was buying a hedgehog and he would be housed in a cage - not peeing/pooping outside of it, and they were perfectly fine and sweet with their response. They didn't make me pay anything extra.  So ya, just ask the landlord of wherever you are moving and give them the straight, simple facts without being too complicated. :mrgreen:


----------

